# SSJC Comp Day, photos!



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Kai and I had a great day at jump club today. I think we are finally ready to move into a bigger ring. Today we competed in the 70cm and 80cm AM7's. Here is a link with all my pics and results...
http://pintopony.piczo.com/ssjccompday21stsept2008?cr=3&linkvar=000044

But I will post some of the better ones here...
70cm AM7
























80cm AM7
































Two first places


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Well done, you both look great.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

You guys look awsome together.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Good job, congrats! You guys are really steppig your game up! lol I really like the purple on him!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww you guys look great, congrats!


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

you 2 look great together


----------

